# open marriage gone wrong



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

http://nypost.com/2015/03/16/i-bedded-12-strangers-in-a-year-with-my-husbands-permission/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RespectWalk (Mar 16, 2015)

They probably wouldn't have lasted anyway since he was adamant about never wanting kids. Her new thing won't last either because the new guy knows about her nasty experiment. Sure he's hip and cool and says he doesn't mind but if he has any alpha male in him at all that'll start to eat at him. She hooked up with dudes from online casual sex sites? She's nasty.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the new **** age.

if you don't get exactly what you want from your husband then become a **** that will make you feel better.

I not against premarital sex. but just banging anybody that happens by for a man or a woman is just ****ty behavior!!!!!!!!


----------



## RespectWalk (Mar 16, 2015)

chillymorn said:


> the new **** age.
> 
> if you don't get exactly what you want from your husband then become a **** that will make you feel better.
> 
> I not against premarital sex. but just banging anybody that happens by for a man or a woman is just ****ty behavior!!!!!!!!


Part of the decline and eventual fall of western civilization. I totally agree.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

At least she put her name on it. When her new "alpha" kicks her aging booty to the curb maybe her next victim will be smart enough to run a Google search.

Hopefully she is beyond the point where science can help her reproduce. These type of genetics need bleached from the gene pool.


----------



## RespectWalk (Mar 16, 2015)

Ripper said:


> At least she put her name on it. When her new "alpha" kicks her aging booty to the curb maybe her next victim will be smart enough to run a Google search.
> 
> Hopefully she is beyond the point where science can help her reproduce. These type of genetics need bleached from the gene pool.


Right on! Nice to come across people in 2015 that actually believe in standards.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It sounds like it worked out just fine for everyone. It's certainly not my idea of how a successful open marriage can work, though - a little too indiscriminate in choosing lovers for my taste. However, limiting how often you see any one person can help prevent developing strong feelings for anyone - but it sounds like that eventually happened anyway.

Both she and her husband found more compatible partners, so I'd call the experiment a success. They knew about and accepted the risks. And they did it openly and honestly, with no cheating involved. That's already a big win compared to how most people handle such relationship issues.


----------



## RespectWalk (Mar 16, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> It sounds like it worked out just fine for everyone. It's certainly not my idea of how a successful open marriage can work, though - a little too indiscriminate in choosing lovers for my taste. However, limiting how often you see any one person can help prevent developing strong feelings for anyone - but it sounds like that eventually happened anyway.
> 
> Both she and her husband found more compatible partners, so I'd call the experiment a success. They knew about and accepted the risks. And they did it openly and honestly, with no cheating involved. That's already a big win compared to how most people handle such relationship issues.


Actually the author admitted that she broke the deal she had made with hubby and cheated with the guy she ended up with.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

RespectWalk said:


> Actually the author admitted that she broke the deal she had made with hubby and cheated with the guy she ended up with.


That doesn't seem to be what she said. Her husband had broken the deal previously by not using protection, but she didn't find that a deal-breaker. They were already incompatible, and tried to fix it. So what if it didn't work out as hoped? They're better off with their new partners, it seems, and they got there pretty honestly.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

They have a new reality show about swinger on TV and I think it's gross.


----------



## RespectWalk (Mar 16, 2015)

rmontgomery said:


> While I am somebody who believes to an extent 'to each their own', I am also somebody who finds these open marriage people and the concept nasty. I am sure there will be one or two here who disagree and I won't write my book on these and why I feel it is a morally bankrupt philosophy (I could do so easily) but will keep my opinion brief.
> 
> I would call this a 'sad case' but in my opinion, it's a case of an extremely greedy woman who blew up her marriage which was a decent monogamous relationship, turned into easy prey for a year while pretending to have a marriage back home,and then broke the rules of the agreement by cheating with one of the guys she was having sex with. And now she's back in a marriage which is again 'monogamous'. It is like crawling out of a hole to pillage and then crawl back into the same hole you came from.
> 
> If anything, her ex-husband is lucky to be without her.


Guys in these situations are always very beta. Alpha males would never tolerate such nonsense.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

RespectWalk said:


> Guys in these situations are always very beta. Alpha males would never tolerate such nonsense.


a real man is not raised to support this crap. betaized males are. she was merely genetically responding to her beta man.

she wanted to date. he said yes dear. anything to please the woman. anything to support that pedestal.

zero respect for her man or marriage. new guy will be the same way. a real man does not date married women, get married and expect a loyal wife. 

she'll be on the loose again soon -- with excuses all nicely tied up in a pretty bow.


----------



## RespectWalk (Mar 16, 2015)

Q tip said:


> a real man is not raised to support this crap. betaized males are. she was merely genetically responding to her beta man.
> 
> she wanted to date. he said yes dear. anything to please the woman. anything to support that pedestal.
> 
> ...


Of course. The minute that new car smell wears off his junk, and that's inevitable, she'll be right back where she was with first hubby and out there on Craigslist looking for hookups. She's nasty. The new dude definitely isn't an alpha because an alpha wouldn't marry such a woman.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

RespectWalk said:


> Of course. The minute that new car smell wears off his junk, and that's inevitable, she'll be right back where she was with first hubby and out there on Craigslist looking for hookups. She's nasty. The new dude definitely isn't an alpha because an alpha wouldn't marry such a woman.


H1 - Plan B
H2 - ...
.
.
.
then, old age, dried up ovaries, living on alimony from H*N betas...

at least H1 prevented her from reproducing. Good call, H1.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Does she do parties? &#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow. Just Wow. 

It is thankfully true that she did not reproduce and teach this to her offspring. Hopefully her husband learned a few things about himself and women and won't make the same mistake again. 

Maybe change the name of the article:

"My last year of being a ****- How I dealt with aging"

"I was bored so I destroyed my marriage -You can Too"

or even better...just break it down to the actual issue:

"I'm a selfish princess...and the world owes me a good time"

or just to the point:

"ME ME ME ME ME ME...it's all that ever matters"


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

No better sure fire way to destroy a wife's respect for her husband exists than to turn her into a sex toy for other men to enjoy. Idiot.


----------



## SasZ79 (Mar 14, 2015)

:iagree:

Disgusting.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

by reading the coping board I think lots of women do it behind their husbands back. hoping to never get caught. and then if they do they give the old he wasn't meeting my emotional needs so I was vulnerable excuse.

It total bull$hit there is no excuse for it weather is a man or woman cheating.

bottom line for me is the type of person who can cheat on their spouse is a broken poor excuse of a person! no moral character, shellfish lying no good piece of $hit.

JMHO

I never say try to work it out I think it should always be see ya later......time to move the Fvck on.


----------



## RespectWalk (Mar 16, 2015)

rmontgomery said:


> I am just wondering how anyone can look at their spouse in the face when they return from their week long flop arounds on Friday night ?
> 
> Hello, welcome home, did you leave anything in the tank for me ? Or do I even want you anymore ? Then on Sunday night, bon voyage, have fun getting banged all week.
> 
> How do they do that ??


It's easy if her spouse is a beta male doormat.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

RespectWalk said:


> It's easy if her spouse is a beta male doormat.


Or, simply doesn't know she's cheating, which is the far more common scenario.


----------



## RespectWalk (Mar 16, 2015)

chillymorn said:


> by reading the coping board I think lots of women do it behind their husbands back. hoping to never get caught. and then if they do they give the old he wasn't meeting my emotional needs so I was vulnerable excuse.
> 
> It total bull$hit there is no excuse for it weather is a man or woman cheating.
> 
> ...


I can tell you're the king of your castle. Good man.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> It sounds like it worked out just fine for everyone. It's certainly not my idea of how a successful open marriage can work, though - a little too indiscriminate in choosing lovers for my taste. However, limiting how often you see any one person can help prevent developing strong feelings for anyone - but it sounds like that eventually happened anyway.
> 
> Both she and her husband found more compatible partners, so I'd call the experiment a success. They knew about and accepted the risks. And they did it openly and honestly, with no cheating involved. That's already a big win compared to how most people handle such relationship issues.


I can't disagree w/ any of ^this^.

And, while the whole "don't ask, don't tell" thing doesn't seem like a very "open" arrangement to me, I can't honestly see how any thread that addresses _this specific article_ belongs in CWI.

Now... if the experiment had started as a result of either her or her ex's infidelity...? Then I could see how it would fit here. There are actually a fair number of those articles, and that the authors can't see that (and how) their marriages are obviously doomed is just so tragically hilarious.

As for me personally? I'd probably file for divorce the day after my wife mentioned wanting an open marriage. I mean... even if I were OK w/ it, I can't see how that would do anything but kill my desire for her.

ETA: Interestingly enough, it was the author's ex that broke the "no more than 3 dates" agreement.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Never have understood the concept of "open marriage." If all you're really interested in is a never-ending supply of indiscriminate f-buddies, why get "married" in the first place?  I can't even imagine watching my wife going into a bedroom with another man and then shutting the door behind her. The scenes nightmares are made of.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

What's funny is that she, and her ex-h, were too cowardly to brave the single life. If they had, he could have had his vasectomy without hurting his female companion and she could have her dream of becoming a mother. Two people who should never have gotten married.


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

RespectWalk said:


> It's easy if her spouse is a beta male doormat.


Hey, now. He gets lots of credit in my book for neutering himself. Any guy that made the set of choices he did, well, he at least ensured that his long list of defects wouldn't be passed on to another generation of people.

Heck, if I met him in public, I might even shake his hand and buy him a drink.

A fruity one with one of those little umbrellas, of course.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe he wanted to get rid of her too in the least expensive way ?


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> It sounds like it worked out just fine for everyone. It's certainly not my idea of how a successful open marriage can work, though - a little too indiscriminate in choosing lovers for my taste. However, limiting how often you see any one person can help prevent developing strong feelings for anyone - but it sounds like that eventually happened anyway.
> 
> Both she and her husband found more compatible partners, so I'd call the experiment a success. They knew about and accepted the risks. And they did it openly and honestly, with no cheating involved. That's already a big win compared to how most people handle such relationship issues.


You don't know if it worked out for everyone in the end. You're gleaning only one side of the story. Her husband could have been hot mess discovering that his wife continued to cheat after the "experiment". I believe this happened when she was 44 and she's now 50. It could have taken him years to come to terms with what happen. We don't know because she never discusses it. She never discussed the fallout of her leaving her husband for one of the several affair partners she had. She may have discovered that he recently found a new love interest and thought it was a good idea to come out with an article and or book, because NOW everyone seems happy (years later).

Again, you're only getting one side of the story. Her side.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

crossbar said:


> Again, you're only getting one side of the story. Her side.


That's the side we have to work with. You've got the same information I have, yet choose to interpret it negatively. It is clear that they agreed to this experiment, and he clearly participated. In the end, they split up - not a big surprise, but a good outcome for both of them, I think. Do you think they'd have been better off staying together?


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> That's the side we have to work with. You've got the same information I have, yet choose to interpret it negatively. It is clear that they agreed to this experiment, and he clearly participated. In the end, they split up - not a big surprise, but a good outcome for both of them, I think. Do you think they'd have been better off staying together?


I didn't interpret it as a negative or a positive, I'm simply stating that you're only getting one side of the story. She wrote the article on HER experience and she made it seem that everyone came out smelling like roses. But, that's completely subjective on her part. That's how SHE felt on the whole experience, but there was another person involved in this experiment and we have no input from that person as if he felt that this "experiment" was a good thing for him or not. He might have felt differently. He may have reported that he agreed to this experiment because the alterative would have been to lose her completely. Or he could have reported that he felt bored in his marriage as well. But we don't know if that's the way he felt. So, we're left to speculate because we are only getting a piece of the puzzle. 

So, given that there isn't completed data, I wouldn't call this experiment a success because we're not getting input from all parties involved.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Didn't she bring her ultimatum to her ex-husband about an open marriage or divorce, after he underwent a vasectomy that she wasn't on board with? If it is then it can be argued that she carried some pretty deep seated resentment towards him for taking away her opportunity to become a mother.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dogbert said:


> Didn't she bring her ultimatum to her ex-husband about an open marriage or divorce, after he underwent a vasectomy that she wasn't on board with? If it is then it can be argued that she carried some pretty deep seated resentment towards him for taking away her opportunity to become a mother.


Yeah. That was a pretty sh*tty move on his part, IMO.

Having said that, let's be real here... this was an open marriage in label only. What happened is that, for whatever reasons (and, TBH, a healthy bit of resentment over the aforementioned vasectomy was probably right at the top of the list), she decided to do a bit of "test driving" prior to fully exiting the marriage. And, though he was initially resistant to the idea, her ex decided to go w/ it, and probably for one of the following reasons...

1) He was already involved or thinking of becoming involved w/ someone else, and possibly the woman that he'd been seeing "exclusively" for the 6 months or so during their "experiment".

2) Her mention and ultimatum w/ respect to the open marriage may have essentially killed any desire that he'd had to stay in the marriage himself, whereupon he decided to start shopping around for another partner.

Due to the lack of anything in the article that directly supports the former notion, I'm going w/ the latter.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

I also found it interesting how she said that when she found out that the OW her husband had chosen as a girlfriend was in her twenties (?), she kind a felt like her ego had been dealt a blow. One more pile of $hit to add to the crappy plate they called a marriage.


----------

